# PS4.5/PS4Neo



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im hoping this comes out soon I need another PS4 seeing as my son has relocated mine PS4 to his bedroom.

Rumours suggest a possible September/October release. All PS4 games released from October must be compatible with the upgraded console, September game releases must release an upgrade patch.

PS4.5 or PS4 Neo is expected to have a 4K player, and greater memory, faster speeds etc.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/opini...eo-news-rumours-price-release-date-games-psvr


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow it only seems like 5 mins since I picked up my PS4 lol

Are you looking at the Playstation VR at all? I'd love it for the sim racing on PCARs but as I get really badly travel sick I'm not going to fork out £350 before I try it out!!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I know every console post will have some numpty like me waxing lyrical about PC gaming, but it honestly was the best move I made.

I certainly see the attraction of console gaming, but the advantages of PCs over consoles is quite massive.

I was in the position where I wanted a new console, and a new Apple desktop. In the end I decided to build my own PC with a beefy graphics card, and stuck in two hard drives (SSDs) with one that boots to OS X and one that boots to Windows. In the end I managed to strike 3 birds with 1 stone. Got a beefy rig to play any PC game at high settings, a new powerful Apple desktop, and a new powerful Windows Desktop!

Sourcing parts off eBay and on amazon deals the whole lot set me back about £900...

Anyway...just a another option for you to contemplate


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bit of a joke really. Won't be splashing out on another console until the PS5.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I'll be buying one as I need a second PS4, I may as well wait for this one to be released. I just hope that any games downloaded on the new PS4 can also be played on the original PS4.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> I know every console post will have some numpty like me waxing lyrical about PC gaming, but it honestly was the best move I made.
> 
> I certainly see the attraction of console gaming, but the advantages of PCs over consoles is quite massive.
> 
> ...


Yeah i paid £300 for my ps4 with 6 games of my choice and two controllers during black friday sales last year. Or i could have 3 ps4s with 18 games of my choice for £900.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not so sure on the whole PC thing. I had the debate when the PS4 came out. I predominantly play sim racing games so the PC was very appealing. But, all the latest games and some exclusive games only come out on PS4 and also you can have sooo many problems with PC. Previously I had owned a gaming PC and just got sick of having to play around optimising settings between smooth game play and graphics. People also reported issues with games like iracing and Assetto Corsa I just cannot be doing with all that! I just want to stick a disk in and play the game without all the messing around! Anyway wityh PCARs and soon Assetto Corsa coming to PS4 why would you pay 2 or 3 times as much for a PC?


----------

